# Any experience with performance enhancers?



## TonyM (Jan 5, 2021)

Anyone have any experience with supplements or performance enhancing products? I'm about to be 50 and over the past few months I've been losing my erection during sex. My wife and I will be celebrating 25 years in June and we both still have a high sex drive but now I'm seeing some performance issues. I'm usually able to correct the problem and finish but it has been more consistent lately. 
I'm sure this is part of the aging process as well as my weight and overall health. I am in good health but could stand to lose some weight. I plan to discuss this with my doctor when I have my annual physical this summer but just wanted to see what others may have to say on the issue. Thanks!


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Have your testosterone level checked, for starters. Your age is a little early for ED, but it's not rare. Also take an accurate assessment of your lifestyle. How's your stress level? 

How often do you have sex?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Diet could also be a big issue. You should look at what you are eating. Do you workout on a regular basis? That can help out immensely with your bedroom ability


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Right now, you're on the right track. Get a complete physical with all the blood work and T level check included, and losing some weight.

Better eating habits and nutrition becomes more critical, a necessity really as one ages.

A healthy diet will do wonders for majority of folks combined with some form of very regular exercise. 

Don't forget a vascular/cardiology physical exam. If you haven't yet established a cardiovascular baseline yet, now is the time.

It's in one's 50s that poor eating and limited physical exercise habits start to show negative impacts if one isn't already obviously suffering from extreme lifelong bad habits ie very overweight, easily tired, flabby to problem levels.

You're asking the right questions. Eat better, check your bloodwork etc levels, exercise, and you'll likely find the problem resolved itself.

It's time to be a part time nutritionist as one gets older!


----------



## TonyM (Jan 5, 2021)

Sfort said:


> Have your testosterone level checked, for starters. Your age is a little early for ED, but it's not rare. Also take an accurate assessment of your lifestyle. How's your stress level?
> 
> How often do you have sex?


I've thought of that and that could be the case. I did a 10 shot T-shot treatment years ago. Doc wanted me to continue but I began feeling better and no problems since until recently. Previously, it was just extreme fatigue. No sex issues or anything else. 
Also, don't mean to brag but we have a very healthy sex life. One child in college and second is 16 and spends more time with friends, just got his first job, so we have free afternoons often (beats trying to fit it in before bedtime). 
Thanks for your response.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

TonyM said:


> I've thought of that and that could be the case. I did a 10 shot T-shot treatment years ago. Doc wanted me to continue but I began feeling better and no problems since until recently. Previously, it was just extreme fatigue. No sex issues or anything else.
> Also, don't mean to brag but we have a very healthy sex life. One child in college and second is 16 and spends more time with friends, just got his first job, so we have free afternoons often (beats trying to fit it in before bedtime).
> Thanks for your response.


If you're trying to hit it three times a day, having difficulty maintaining an erection is not a surprise. If it's three times per week with some time between, it's helpful to know. Low T can cause fatigue.

Stopping the shots because you feel well is like putting gas in a car and then not doing it again because the car is running fine.


----------



## TonyM (Jan 5, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> Diet could also be a big issue. You should look at what you are eating. Do you workout on a regular basis? That can help out immensely with your bedroom ability


Although I've been unmotivated for a while now, I'm finally back on track and working on my diet and physical activity. I have a job where I walk quite a bit during the day but have problems doing other workouts once I get home. Thanks for your response!


----------



## TonyM (Jan 5, 2021)

Sfort said:


> If you're trying to hit it three times a day, having difficulty maintaining an erection is not a surprise. If it's three times per week with some time between, it's helpful to know. Low T can cause fatigue.
> 
> Stopping the shots because you feel well is like putting gas in a car and then not doing it again because the car is running fine.


Ha! Good point. Maybe I never paid attention or just because I was doing the shots but once I began taking the shots, it seemed every other commercial was one of the "If you're taking testosterone treatments and have experienced..." type thing. I felt better, had no issues so I quit. That was probably 6 - 7 years ago. Now I guess its creeping back up on me.


----------



## TonyM (Jan 5, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Right now, you're on the right track. Get a complete physical with all the blood work and T level check included, and losing some weight.
> 
> Better eating habits and nutrition becomes more critical, a necessity really as one ages.
> 
> ...


Great response and thanks! I've done regular cardiovascular screenings for years now based on family history. I'm thinking probably low T levels paired with age and needing to drop 30 pounds.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I can tell you, as someone that works in the supplement industry, there is no supplement that will fix something that requires testosterone therapy. If things are a little off, there are some things that can help, but they are not going to take your T levels from 100 to 500.

Personally, I have access to samples of anything for free and I get testosterone pellets, because they actually work.

As far as libido supplements or things that promise to help with erections and stamina, if they work, they are laced with prescription drugs. Before you react like that is crazy, check out this page: Tainted Sexual Enhancement Products

You can either use it as a cautionary tale or a shopping list, depending on how you feel.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

TonyM said:


> Ha! Good point. Maybe I never paid attention or just because I was doing the shots but once I began taking the shots, it seemed every other commercial was one of the "If you're taking testosterone treatments and have experienced..." type thing. I felt better, had no issues so I quit. That was probably 6 - 7 years ago. Now I guess its creeping back up on me.


Not sure your age, maybe that is irrelevant, but I am in mid seventies traveling road you are evidently on. Performance started to be somewhat an issue for me as my wife's libido went through roof more than year ago. Using Cialis for awhile helped but sometimes it was like a sugar pill. Viagra same story. Firstly, I embarked on very successful weight loss program. Secondly, searched until found an MD who acknowledged my Testosterone was fine for old man my age, was not fine for someone trying to function as 40 year-old. Started injecting regularly. Also started DHEA otc. Problems solved! Once you start T injections, my doctor told me that stopping would let your T sag very low with bad results. For me, without the T injections, the PDE5 pills do no good. And, with the T injections don't need the pills.

All together, I feel better than have in decades. Wife n I both very happy


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

Some where around 30% of men at age 50 start having erection problems. You can now get daily Cialis or tadalafil generic really cheap. So is generic Viagra, Sildenafil. You can get a months worth for about $10 to $15. Got to doctor and get a prescription.

As far as over the counter, I have found one that does help, GNC Prostate and Virility, bottle says take two a day, if you do, take them 12 hours apart, not at the same time. Takes about 3 hours to work. It definitely helps erections.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Evidently lot of things need to work correctly for an erection to happen. So ED can be caused by hormone problems, blood flow problems, nerve damage, mental problems, drug side effects, relationship troubles, etc. Doctor needs to determine what is stoppimg the process. If problem isnt blood flow no PDE5 inhibiter work. If you arent aroused by your partner viagra isnt going to help.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

As others have said, get your T checked and start working out and losing weight (if you're overweight).

I never tried Cialis but I have tried Sildenafil which worked great for me. Started off with 100mg pills and broke it in half at first (taking 50mg). Sometimes I'll take 50 other times 100. I get it through my Dr. WAY cheaper than Viagra.

I'm sure others could suggest sites where you could get it (Sildenafil) even cheaper.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

sideways said:


> I'm sure others could suggest sites where you could get it (Sildenafil) even cheaper.


<begin_threadjack>
Be sure to check the price with a GoodRX card and with the Gold GoodRX app. One is free, the other is $10 per month. The discounted price is often cheaper than the insurance co-pay.
<end_threadjack>


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Sfort said:


> <begin_threadjack>
> Be sure to check the price with a GoodRX card and with the Gold GoodRX app. One is free, the other is $10 per month. The discounted price is often cheaper than the insurance co-pay.
> <end_threadjack>


How do you get an Gold GoodRX card?

Also once you have one does your Dr have to write you a prescription for the Sildenafil each time for refills?

Or once you get it through them the first time a prescription is no longer required?


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

sideways said:


> How do you get an Gold GoodRX card?
> 
> Also once you have one does your Dr have to write you a prescription for the Sildenafil each time for refills?
> 
> Or once you get it through them the first time a prescription is no longer required?


Subscribe at GoodRx Gold ™ Pharmacy Discount Card - Our Best Savings!. A subscription is good for the whole family. However, before you do that, check https://goodrx.com. It's free, and sometimes the prices are even lower than the Gold plan. You can get the member number from the website and print the membership card from there. 

You have to work at it to save money, but I've save a TON of money over the last few years. I feel like a shill for GoodRX, but I'm not. I'm just a happy user. 

Refills are up to your doctor. Some make you come back and come back, others will give you a year's supply. The big mistake many people make is not asking for a year's supply. A prescription is always required.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

sideways said:


> How do you get an Gold GoodRX card?
> 
> Also once you have one does your Dr have to write you a prescription for the Sildenafil each time for refills?
> 
> Or once you get it through them the first time a prescription is no longer required?


I went online and printed out the coupon. But, my local pharmacy was cheaper at $7 for 30 tablets.

Dr prescribed with 5 refills, and needs to write new script when refills are up. But be sure that is what you need.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Rus47 said:


> I went online and printed out the coupon. But, my local pharmacy was cheaper at $7 for 30 tablets.
> 
> Dr prescribed with 5 refills, and needs to write new script when refills are up. But be sure that is what you need.


$7 for 30 tablets. What size mg? 50? 100?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

sideways said:


> $7 for 30 tablets. What size mg? 50? 100?


5 mg taken daily


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> 5 mg taken daily


Sorry, you asked about viagra. I get that 50mg through compounding pharmacy for $90/30 siblingual trouches. Cut them in half


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

I just checked the GoodRx app. It's $14.90 for 30 tablets of 100mg.

By the way, you can get a GoodRx number by downloading the app. I keep forgetting about it.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Sfort said:


> I just checked the GoodRx app. It's $14.90 for 30 tablets of 100mg.
> 
> By the way, you can get a GoodRx number by downloading the app. I keep forgetting about it.


Thanks....that’s pretty cheap!!


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Testosterone and younger women.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TonyM said:


> Anyone have any experience with supplements or performance enhancing products? I'm about to be 50 and over the past few months I've been losing my erection during sex. My wife and I will be celebrating 25 years in June and we both still have a high sex drive but now I'm seeing some performance issues. I'm usually able to correct the problem and finish but it has been more consistent lately.
> I'm sure this is part of the aging process as well as my weight and overall health. I am in good health but could stand to lose some weight. I plan to discuss this with my doctor when I have my annual physical this summer but just wanted to see what others may have to say on the issue. Thanks!


Resistance training (weight lifting) and a vegan diet can work wonders.

I've been weight training for decades but tried a vegan diet experiment about a year or so ago and became a walking erection.

I'm 50 and was probably towards the end of 48 to the beginning of 49 when I was doing the vegan experiment.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Al_Bundy said:


> Testosterone and younger women.


Raising T levels naturally is the best approach and he is married.


----------



## TonyM (Jan 5, 2021)

Tasorundo said:


> I can tell you, as someone that works in the supplement industry, there is no supplement that will fix something that requires testosterone therapy. If things are a little off, there are some things that can help, but they are not going to take your T levels from 100 to 500.
> 
> Personally, I have access to samples of anything for free and I get testosterone pellets, because they actually work.
> 
> ...


I greatly appreciate the response. This was a info gathering post to see what other may say or have experienced. Personally, I've never been comfortable with any type of supplement and didn't want to do the T shot series I did years ago. I feel much better about discussing it with my doctor and going the diet/nutrition/exercise route and possibly Doctor prescribed meds before I would do an OTC supplement. Great info you offered and it is appreciated.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

@ConanHub are you still eating vegan some amount? Clearly not all the time based on What’s Cookin’ but are you doing “cleanses” or anything like that?

I feel like it would help me with cutting so I might try doing a 2-3 day cycle a couple times a month.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

TonyM said:


> I greatly appreciate the response. This was a info gathering post to see what other may say or have experienced. Personally, I've never been comfortable with any type of supplement and didn't want to do the T shot series I did years ago. I feel much better about discussing it with my doctor and going the diet/nutrition/exercise route and possibly Doctor prescribed meds before I would do an OTC supplement. Great info you offered and it is appreciated.


No problem. It is a great place to start. For me, I was in better shape than ever before and my T levels continued to drop over a 3-4 year period. I went with pellets over shots, because I only do it 2-3x a year and after giving my self Lovenox (blood thinner) shots in the past, I would rather not do it again.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> @ConanHub are you still eating vegan some amount? Clearly not all the time based on What’s Cookin’ but are you doing “cleanses” or anything like that?
> 
> I feel like it would help me with cutting so I might try doing a 2-3 day cycle a couple times a month.


Since that experiment, I started eating a far greater percentage of vegetables in my diet and vegan sources of protein.

It's done me pretty good and going for a few days to a week with a 100% vegan diet once a month works wonders for me.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

So I called Walgreens, asked them how much 30 tablets of sildenafil (100mg) would be with a GoodRX card? They said $494. This would be with my Dr calling in a prescription. 

This is WAY higher than it should be. 

What am I missing here?


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

sideways said:


> So I called Walgreens, asked them how much 30 tablets of sildenafil (100mg) would be with a GoodRX card? They said $494. This would be with my Dr calling in a prescription.
> 
> This is WAY higher than it should be.
> 
> What am I missing here?


You didn't check the app. That's the Walgreen's price. The Harris Teeter price is $15.44. At Walmart, it's $26.32. It's $19.99 at Costco. Publix has it for $20.91. Or you can pay $360.40 at CVS.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Sfort said:


> You didn't check the app. That's the Walgreen's price. The Harris Teeter price is $15.44. At Walmart, it's $26.32. It's $19.99 at Costco. Publix has it for $20.91. Or you can pay $360.40 at CVS.


Ok got it figured out.
Downloaded the app like you said.
Shows me different pharmacies near me.
A Kroger has it $14.95.
100mg
30 tablets
Crazy!!
WAY cheaper than Walgreens or anywhere else.
Thanks!!


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

sideways said:


> Ok got it figured out.


Your membership number is in the app. You will have to supply them with that number when you pick up the prescription. I always call ahead to confirm the GoodRx pricing. Not every pharmacy honors it, but I haven't had a major pharmacy yet that didn't.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Sfort said:


> Your membership number is in the app. You will have to supply them with that number when you pick up the prescription. I always call ahead to confirm the GoodRx pricing. Not every pharmacy honors it, but I haven't had a major pharmacy yet that didn't.


Thanks Sfort


----------



## Davie (May 4, 2020)

TonyM said:


> Anyone have any experience with supplements or performance enhancing products? I'm about to be 50 and over the past few months I've been losing my erection during sex. My wife and I will be celebrating 25 years in June and we both still have a high sex drive but now I'm seeing some performance issues. I'm usually able to correct the problem and finish but it has been more consistent lately.
> I'm sure this is part of the aging process as well as my weight and overall health. I am in good health but could stand to lose some weight. I plan to discuss this with my doctor when I have my annual physical this summer but just wanted to see what others may have to say on the issue. Thanks!


You should have your testosterone checked it starts declining as we age I’m 40 amd have hypogonadism. For some reason I don’t produce enough testosterone so I used the gel on my arms for a year didn’t work now I give my self injections. Definitely cured all my problems amd added some youth I’ve been missing for years


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

sideways said:


> So I called Walgreens, asked them how much 30 tablets of sildenafil (100mg) would be with a GoodRX card? They said $494. This would be with my Dr calling in a prescription.
> 
> This is WAY higher than it should be.
> 
> What am I missing here?


Walgreens wanted $270 for 30 tablets 5Mg. Paid that first time. Then I found a website that priced drugs amongst different stores locally, found $7. Sorry, don't remember the website. I get mine from a pharmacy in a major chain grocery. They are cheaper with about anything.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Davie said:


> You should have your testosterone checked it starts declining as we age I’m 40 amd have hypogonadism. For some reason I don’t produce enough testosterone so I used the gel on my arms for a year didn’t work now I give my self injections. Definitely cured all my problems amd added some youth I’ve been missing for years


And the problem I had was that three different doctors, GP, Endo, and one Urologist kept telling me my T was normal for a mid 70s man. The Endo told me because I had had prostate cancer there was no way he would treat me. Telling them I wasn't ready to give up sex didn't change their mind. I finally returned to the Urologist who removed my prostate years ago and he agreed to help me with TRT. My experience has been totally positive since then.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

TonyM said:


> I've thought of that and that could be the case. I did a 10 shot T-shot treatment years ago. Doc wanted me to continue but I began feeling better and no problems since until recently. Previously, it was just extreme fatigue. No sex issues or anything else.
> Also, don't mean to brag but we have a very healthy sex life. One child in college and second is 16 and spends more time with friends, just got his first job, so we have free afternoons often (beats trying to fit it in before bedtime).
> Thanks for your response.


Starting a testosterone treatment will kill your body’s ability to produce it.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ABHale said:


> Starting a testosterone treatment will kill your body’s ability to produce it.


True, but once man reaches point where testicles not producing what the pituitary calls for ( my GP called it "male menopause" at age 55+) that is irrelevant. Your body isn't producing what is needed and never will after that.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rus47 said:


> True, but once man reaches point where testicles not producing what the pituitary calls for ( my GP called it "male menopause" at age 55+) that is irrelevant. Your body isn't producing what is needed and never will after that.


Yeah. If your body just will not produce, you have to do what you have to.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Rus47 said:


> True, but once man reaches point where testicles not producing what the pituitary calls for ( my GP called it "male menopause" at age 55+) that is irrelevant. Your body isn't producing what is needed and never will after that.





Rus47 said:


> True, but once man reaches point where testicles not producing what the pituitary calls for ( my GP called it "male menopause" at age 55+) that is irrelevant. Your body isn't producing what is needed and never will after that.


Seeing how OP was in his early 40’s when he did his first round of testosterone, what’s your point?

Him taking it could have ended his bodies ability to produce it.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ABHale said:


> Seeing how OP was in his early 40’s when he did his first round of testosterone, what’s your point?
> 
> Him taking it could have ended his bodies ability to produce it.


I was responding to you mentioning TRT stopping natural production. There is another man on these forums who had very low T at age 37. The age when manopause begins varies with the individual. Not sure what your point is.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Rus47 said:


> I was responding to you mentioning TRT stopping natural production. There is another man on these forums who had very low T at age 37. The age when manopause begins varies with the individual. Not sure what your point is.


Wasn’t sure what your point was either.

With OP stating that he took a round of testosterone about 8 years ago, I stated a possible reason why his body could have stopped producing it.

Bless your heart.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

ABHale said:


> With OP stating that he took a round of testosterone about 8 years ago, I stated a possible reason why his body could have stopped producing it.


Not with just 10 shots.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Tasorundo said:


> No problem. It is a great place to start. For me, I was in better shape than ever before and my T levels continued to drop over a 3-4 year period. I went with pellets over shots, because I only do it 2-3x a year and after giving my self Lovenox (blood thinner) shots in the past, I would rather not do it again.


Problem with pellets are insurance usually does not cover it. If you draw Test. Cyphonate with a 22ga and change sharp to 25 ga you dont really feel it unless you go through a nerve when injecting.

I really dont like Lovenox. Had to take 1.4ml 2x daily for 30 days. Problem being they were premade syringes. Max 1ml each. So i had to stick myself in the belly 2x a morning and 2x perevening....for 30 days. Now back on Elequis pills.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> I was responding to you mentioning TRT stopping natural production. There is another man on these forums who had very low T at age 37. The age when manopause begins varies with the individual. Not sure what your point is.


Me. My Urologist started at 34. The more poison we put into our bodies are killing us sooner.


----------



## cheonbsonMi (Jun 5, 2021)

I have had experience with viagra, though I know it is usually prescribed for men to treat erectile dysfunction. I took it only once in my life and don't regret it, but I wouldn't take regularly for sure. First about the pros: the sex, feeling were amazing after taking viagra. I felt like I was on another planet. And now about the cons: it provokes dizziness and headache. So it's up to you try it or not.


----------

